
Lessons from Ryan Hoover's Journey Building Product Hunt - utkarshs12
http://www.searchtrack.co/guide/449/lessons-from-ryan-hoover%27s-journey-building-product-hunt
======
logronoide
The idea was not new or even very cool (well... maybe a little bit). Product
hunt is successful because this guy is great building communities. And taking
care of them, of course.

~~~
animeshk
Totally! Ryan is very aggressive at doing this. But the way he came up with a
way to build an MVP (via his email list) in 20 minutes before spending weeks
to build something is really clever.

